
YC grads: Benefits of YC experience? – for story with deadline tomorrow - todddsto
Hi YC Founders. 
I write about startups. I&#x27;ve written for Business Insider and Ad Age and I write for the General Assembly blog, among other blogs. I&#x27;m writing a story on startup founders who&#x27;ve participated in the top accelerators, including Y Combinator, and I&#x27;m looking to profile a handful of founder graduates with their responses to these 2 questions:<p>1. What are a few (1-3) of the most valuable things you learned at Y Combinator?<p>2. What benefit do you continue to reap from that experience?<p>Please respond here - or even better - send me an email: toddsto@gmail.com
======
the-dude
Proper planning.

